# Quirinale: 27/01 quarta votazione, Lega punta su Casellati



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Terza votazione destinata, ancora una volta ad un nulla di fatto. Da* giovedì 27 gennaio*, via alla *quarta votazione* e, dunque, incomincia la fase in cui il presidente della Repubblica è più vicino ad essere eletto visto l'abbassamento del quorum (bastano solo *505 voti*). 

*Lega con tutto il centrodestra punta forte su Casellati*. Malumori nel PD con Boccia che dichiara _"Se Salvini strappa, finisce la legislatura"_. Anche Giuseppe Conte (M5S) contro la candidatura della Casellati e parla di_ "grave errore del centrodestra"_. Renzi: _"Se Salvini prova il blitz, ci sarà il controblitz"_.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

> Renzi: _"Se Salvini prova il blitz, ci sarà il controblitz"_.



il controblitz ?
Mattarella bis ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Gennaio 2022)

Ed ora occhio al ritorno in scena del cavaliere mascherato. "Scendo in campo per salvare il paese dalla instabilità politica".


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ed ora occhio al ritorno in scena del cavaliere mascherato. "Scendo in campo per salvare il paese dalla instabilità politica".


"Casellati sarebbe un presidente autorevole e competente, ma sarebbe un errore lasciare la carica al Senato dove sta facendo bene.
I miei medici mi sconsigliano questo passo audace, ma sono pronto a servire il Paese che amo"


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Terza votazione destinata, ancora una volta ad un nulla di fatto. Da* giovedì 27 gennaio*, via alla *quarta votazione* e, dunque, incomincia la fase in cui il presidente della Repubblica è più vicino ad essere eletto visto l'abbassamento del quorum (bastano solo *505 voti*).
> 
> *Lega con tutto il centrodestra punta forte su Casellati*. Malumori nel PD con Boccia che dichiara _"Se Salvini strappa, finisce la legislatura"_. Anche Giuseppe Conte (M5S) contro la candidatura della Casellati e parla di_ "grave errore del centrodestra"_. Renzi: _"Se Salvini prova il blitz, ci sarà il controblitz"_.


Qua comunque si rischia già una seduta infuocata se non va. La Casellati è la presidente del senato, un volto istituzionale non una qualsiasi. 

Per me, onestamente, può andare bene. Basta che non sia Draghi, che lo vedo pericolosissimo.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> "Casellati sarebbe un presidente autorevole e competente, ma sarebbe un errore lasciare la carica al Senato dove sta facendo bene.
> I miei medici mi sconsigliano questo passo audace, ma sono pronto a servire il Paese che amo"


Per me sia Berlusconi che Draghi stanno aspettando lo stallo. Questa mossa del centrodestra è una spallata e si dice che non tutti i senatori forzisti la voteranno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> "Casellati sarebbe un presidente autorevole e competente, ma sarebbe un errore lasciare la carica al Senato dove sta facendo bene.
> I miei medici mi sconsigliano questo passo audace, ma sono pronto a servire il Paese che amo"


Non fa una piega. Mi stupirebbe se non andasse a finire proprio così, vedremo.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Incontro Renzi-Letta alla Camera, negli uffici di IV. Letta conferma che il PD è contrario ad una candidatura di parte.*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Incontro Renzi-Letta alla Camera, negli uffici di IV. Letta conferma che il PD è contrario ad una candidatura di parte.*


Maledetti! Letta è insignificante comunque, basta guardarlo in faccia. Chissà invece il bomba cosa è pronto ad architettare.


----------



## Mika (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il controblitz ?
> Mattarella bis ?


Danno per scontato che Mattarella accetti quando lui ha detto che non vuole rinnovare il mandato. Tanto che si trova a Palermo e ha svuotato già i suoi appartamenti.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

non capisco solo una cosa, perchè per il M5S sarebbe meglio Casellati di un altro di centro-destra.
l'altra carica dello stato dovrebbe andare all'opposizione, teoricamente a Fratelli d'Italia, o pensano di reclamare anche la presidenza del Senato dopo Fico alla Camera


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non capisco solo una cosa, perchè per il M5S sarebbe meglio Casellati di un altro di centro-destra.
> l'altra carica dello stato dovrebbe andare all'opposizione, teoricamente a Fratelli d'Italia, *o pensano di reclamare anche la presidenza del Senato dopo Fico alla Camera*


L'accordo di Salvini è questo: chi aiuta ad appoggiare la Casellati, ottiene la presidenza del senato. Quindi sì, due presidenze delle camere ai grillini. Che trash.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Incontro Renzi-Letta alla Camera, negli uffici di IV. Letta conferma che il PD è contrario ad una candidatura di parte.*


Però se la parte è la loro va benissimo.. 
Che sudici schifosi.. Questi volevano Raf eleggere il mortadella 7 anni fa


----------



## bmb (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Terza votazione destinata, ancora una volta ad un nulla di fatto. Da* giovedì 27 gennaio*, via alla *quarta votazione* e, dunque, incomincia la fase in cui il presidente della Repubblica è più vicino ad essere eletto visto l'abbassamento del quorum (bastano solo *505 voti*).
> 
> *Lega con tutto il centrodestra punta forte su Casellati*. Malumori nel PD con Boccia che dichiara _"Se Salvini strappa, finisce la legislatura"_. Anche Giuseppe Conte (M5S) contro la candidatura della Casellati e parla di_ "grave errore del centrodestra"_. Renzi: _"Se Salvini prova il blitz, ci sarà il controblitz"_.


Attenzione al Cavaliere.

Comunque Renzi col suo 2% fa veramente scompisciare.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'accordo di Salvini è questo: chi aiuta ad appoggiare la Casellati, ottiene la presidenza del senato. Quindi sì, due presidenze delle camere ai grillini. Che trash.


Inutile girarci intorno. Con la Casellati PDR, torna il governo gialloverde con Salvini agli interni e Di Maio agli esteri (che però ha già detto che rimane lì anche con un altro governo e quindi a lui non gli importa tanto chi vince).


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Inutile girarci intorno. Con la Casellati PDR, torna il governo gialloverde con Salvini agli interni e Di Maio agli esteri (che però* ha già detto che rimane lì anche con un altro governo e quindi a lui non gli importa tanto chi vince*).


il diplomatico migliore d'Italia ormai con l'inglese appreso in un corso online estivo e gli studi in giurisprudenza sospesi "per non ricevere favoritismi"


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Inutile girarci intorno. Con la Casellati PDR, torna il governo gialloverde con Salvini agli interni e Di Maio agli esteri (che però ha già detto che rimane lì anche con un altro governo e quindi a lui non gli importa tanto chi vince).


Il PD verrebbe sconfitto su tutta la linea, in quanto verrebbe eletto un presidente della repubblica senza il loro appoggio, dopo tantissimi anni di dominio sinistroide. Domani sarà una grandissima occasione da questo punto di vista.


----------



## smallball (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'accordo di Salvini è questo: chi aiuta ad appoggiare la Casellati, ottiene la presidenza del senato. Quindi sì, due presidenze delle camere ai grillini. Che trash.


E chi andrebbe del Movimento a presiedere Palazzo Madama? Bel rebus


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> E chi andrebbe del Movimento a presiedere Palazzo Madama? Bel rebus


Ma si metteranno un vecchio a casa, guarda che pagliaccio hanno messo alla camera


----------



## danjr (26 Gennaio 2022)

Strano che il PD non accetti una donna...


----------



## danjr (26 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Danno per scontato che Mattarella accetti quando lui ha detto che non vuole rinnovare il mandato. Tanto che si trova a Palermo e ha svuotato già i suoi appartamenti.


Stiamo comunque parlando di un uomo di una certa età, vorrà pur viversi gli ultimi anni della sua vita in pace


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Strano che il PD non accetti una donna...


Se non è una loro donna, non è neanche donna. Esempio: la Finocchiaro è donna, la Casellati no.


----------



## Mika (26 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Stiamo comunque parlando di un uomo di una certa età, vorrà pur viversi gli ultimi anni della sua vita in pace


Dovrebbero capirlo quelli del CSX visto che glie l'ha detto che non avrebbe accettato un secondo mandato.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*La Russa (FDI) boccia Casini: "Non è di centrodestra".

Sulla votazione di domani: "Faremo un nome unico di centrodestra".*


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Se non è una loro donna, non è neanche donna. Esempio: la Finocchiaro è donna, la Casellati no.



O meglio, per questi disgraziati Vladimiro Guadagno Luxuria è donna. La Casellati, no.


----------



## smallball (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La Russa (FDI) boccia Casini: "Non è di centrodestra".
> 
> Sulla votazione di domani: "Faremo un nome unico di centrodestra".*


Sarà la Casellati allora


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Attenzione che se la Casellati avrà i numeri, il centrosinistra che farà? Italia Viva, se è da considerarsi ancora csx, la appoggerà secondo me. Il PD pure alla fine.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Letta nipote su twitter chiama a raccolta i #facciamorete:

"Proporre la candidatura della seconda carica dello Stato, insieme all’opposizione, contro i propri alleati di governo sarebbe un’operazione mai vista nella storia del #Quirinale.*
*Assurda e incomprensibile.*
*Rappresenterebbe, in sintesi, il modo più diretto per far saltare tutto."*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Grillo telefona in diretta Mentana e gli dice che mai ha parlato con Conte di Draghi al Quirinale.*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Letta nipote su twitter chiama a raccolta i #facciamorete:
> 
> "Proporre la candidatura della seconda carica dello Stato, insieme all’opposizione, contro i propri alleati di governo sarebbe un’operazione mai vista nella storia del #Quirinale.*
> *Assurda e incomprensibile.*
> *Rappresenterebbe, in sintesi, il modo più diretto per far saltare tutto."*


Appoggino anche loro la Casellati, se vogliono salvarsi.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*TGLA7: C'è una corrente del PD che non vuole Draghi al Quirinale. A capo di questa corrente, Franceschini.*


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Renzi berluschino:

"Auspico che questa sia l'ultima volta che si elegge un presidente della Repubblica in questo modo.
Bisogna andare al presidenzialismo o semipresidenzialismo cioè l'elezione diretta dei cittadini. 
E questo pone il tema delle riforme costituzionali"*


----------



## Devil man (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Appoggino anche loro la Casellati, se vogliono salvarsi.


è alla frutta


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TGLA7: C'è una corrente del PD che non vuole Draghi al Quirinale. A capo di questa corrente, Franceschini.*


infatti potrebbe non essere ministro dopo un decennio, dovrebbe tornare a casa la sera dove non lo riconoscono di faccia


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*TGLA7: Casini supera Draghi, che potrebbe rientrare in corsa solo in caso di caos se Salvini esce sconfitto dalla conta.*


----------



## Mika (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Renzi berluschino:
> 
> "Auspico che questa sia l'ultima volta che si elegge un presidente della Repubblica in questo modo.*
> *Bisogna andare al presidenzialismo o semipresidenzialismo cioè l'elezione diretta dei cittadini.
> E questo pone il tema delle riforme costituzionali"*


Che significa "semipresidenzialismo?" O il Presidente lo eleggono i cittadini (loro stessi vanno a votare) oppure lo vota il parlamento, metà-metà non si può fare a livello ne logico ne materiale.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Il grillino governista Buffagni rivanga il passato postando il video di Casellati al tempo di Ruby nipote di Mubarak:

"Sono sicuro che il centrodestra alla fine non tirerà fuori dal cilindro il nome di Elisabetta Casellati. 
Non potrei mai votare come presidente della Repubblica, e come me tutto il m5s, chi ha avuto il coraggio di avallare la tesi di Ruby nipote di Mubarak e che ha utilizzato voli di Stato durante il lockdown per recarsi in vacanza in Sardegna"*


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Che significa "semipresidenzialismo?" O il Presidente lo eleggono i cittadini (loro stessi vanno a votare) oppure lo vota il parlamento, metà-metà non si può fare a livello ne logico ne materiale.


non è quella la differenza, ma che nel semipresidenzialismo ci sono sia il presidente della Repubblica sia il presidente del Consiglio ma solo il primo viene eletto dal popolo come in Francia e Russia ad esempio.
negli USA invece presidenzialismo senza primo ministro


----------



## Mika (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è quella la differenza, ma che nel semipresidenzialismo ci sono sia il presidente della Repubblica sia il presidente del Consiglio ma solo il primo viene eletto dal popolo come in Francia e Russia ad esempio.
> negli USA invece presidenzialismo senza primo ministro


Quindi in Francia non viene eletto il PdC perché il PdR ha praticamente il potere?


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quindi in Francia non viene eletto il PdC perché il PdR ha praticamente il potere?


sì Macron e Putin hanno più potere rispetto ai rispettivi primi ministri, te ne accorgi anche dal fatto che capita vengano sostituiti i presidenti del Consiglio nel corso dei mandati e molti neanche sanno il loro nome


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Conte a TGLA7: "Non si dica che noi abbiamo detto di no a Draghi. Noi diciamo di sì a Draghi".

TGLA7: Si lavora per Draghi al colle.*


----------



## Mika (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì Macron e Putin hanno più potere rispetto ai rispettivi primi ministri, te ne accorgi anche dal fatto che capita vengano sostituiti i presidenti del Consiglio nel corso dei mandati e molti neanche sanno il loro nome


Effettivamente nemmeno sapevo che li avessero i PdC


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Conte a TGLA7: "Non si dica che noi abbiamo detto di no a Draghi. Noi diciamo di sì a Draghi".
> 
> TGLA7: Si lavora per Draghi al colle.*


Come ho detto prima i leader si appecoreranno tutti, bisogna solo sperare nei franchi tiratori.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Conte a TGLA7: "Non si dica che noi abbiamo detto di no a Draghi. Noi diciamo di sì a Draghi".
> 
> TGLA7: Si lavora per Draghi al colle.*


il drago stizzito starà minacciando gente, pazzesco come voglia fare il presidente per forza


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "Spira il vento di Casini o Mattarella-bis".*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il drago stizzito starà minacciando gente


Eh ti credi che no.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Spero che Salvini vada dritto e non se la faccia addosso come con Mattarella anni fa. Conoscendo il soggetto però...


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "Draghi presidente della repubblica porterebbe alla rottura tra M5S e PD".*


----------



## Dexter (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Spero che Salvini vada dritto e non se la faccia addosso come con Mattarella anni fa. Conoscendo il soggetto però...


Se speri in Salvini stai fresco. Avrà la casa tappezzata di rosso ed il mezzobusto di Che Guevara in salotto. L'opposizione di "destra" più fake della storia della politica italiana


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Risultato terza votazione: **
Sergio Mattarella 125 VOTI 
Guido Crosetto 114 VOTI 
Paolo Maddalena 61 VOTI 
Pier Ferdinando Casini 52 VOTI 
Giancarlo Giorgetti 20 VOTI 
Marta Cartabia 8 VOTI*
*Pier Luigi Bersani 7 VOTI 
Umberto Bossi 7 VOTI 
Clemente Mastella 6 VOTI 
Doria 6 VOTI 
Marco Cappato 6 VOTI*
https://elezioni.repubblica.it/2022/presidente-repubblica


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Chiedo scusa per il link di Repubblica che mi è scappato. Cancellatelo il prima possibile (non posso modificare i post).


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Risultato terza votazione: *
> *Sergio Mattarella 125 VOTI
> Guido Crosetto 114 VOTI
> Paolo Maddalena 61 VOTI
> ...


.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Primo Di Nicola (M5S): "Per Mattarella-bis siamo sempre di più".*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*TGLA7: Blitz su Casellati fallito.*


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Primo Di Nicola (M5S): "Per Mattarella-bis siamo sempre di più".*


da 125 a 505 (da domani calano) c'è un bel passo...


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TGLA7: Blitz su Casellati fallito.*


Ahahahahah pagliacci! Si andrà su Draghi o Mattarella-bis. Maledetti!


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (26 Gennaio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Se non è una loro donna, non è neanche donna. Esempio: la Finocchiaro è donna, la Casellati no.


da quel punto di vista chi meglio della Bindi


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TGLA7: Blitz su Casellati fallito.*


fallisce prima di farlo domani ?


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> fallisce prima di farlo domani ?


Se è così, Salvini è e rimane un campione di figuracce. Vedremo che succede...


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Gennaio 2022)

non ci sarà candidatura casellati.. io non capisco perchè il cdx non cerchi i voti degli ex m5s che stanno votando maddalena


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Gennaio 2022)

comunque per me salvini si è stancato di questo governo ma ahimè nella lega i governisti zaia e giorgetti contano di più


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Sardoni a TGLA7: "Soluzioni centriste dicono che 'si sta chiudendo'".*


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahah pagliacci! Si andrà su Draghi o Mattarella-bis. Maledetti!


bhe mica è colpa di Salvini se nessun altro al di fuori del cdx la vota


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> bhe mica è colpa di Salvini se nessun altro al di fuori del cdx la vota


Draghi se diventa PDR è perchè lo vota pure il cdx.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "Pare che siamo al tratto finale".*


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Draghi se diventa PDR è perchè lo vota pure il cdx.


per ora la lega è contro e fdi non lo vota


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "Fossi in Casini, incomincerei a 'provare l'abito'. Ci sono tre soluzioni Draghi, Casini e Mattarella-bis".*


----------



## __king george__ (26 Gennaio 2022)

maddai proprio Casini..l'unico che proprio non vorrei

ci sono 20 nomi proprio lui? ahahaha


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Fossi in Casini, incomincerei a 'provare l'abito'. Ci sono tre soluzioni Draghi, Casini e Mattarella-bis".*


sarebbe disfatta del centro-destra e Meloni primo partito con 20% di margine

comunque sembra che Mentana tifi pure lui contro il centro-destra...


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Ahahahah Fiano show da Mentana: _"No, ma gli alleati a cui si riferiva Letta sono i leghisti non i 5 stelle"_. Mentana ha cercavo di fargli sputare il rospo, ma lui niente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sarebbe disfatta del centro-destra e Meloni primo partito con 20% di margine
> 
> comunque sembra che Mentana tifi pure lui contro il centro-destra...


E perché? Casini democristiano, cattolico che per anni è stato nel cdx e nel pdl.. Alla fine è un nome che si fa dall'inizio proprio perché adatto a tutte le poltrone.. Se lo fanno sarà un presidente anonimo e istituzionale, ma cmq un nome politico e non tecnico


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E perché? Casini democristiano, cattolico che per anni è stato nel cdx e nel pdl.. Alla fine è un nome che si fa dall'inizio proprio perché adatto a tutte le poltrone.. Se lo fanno sarà un presidente anonimo e istituzionale, ma cmq un nome politico e non tecnico


tra quelle tre opzioni è scelto quella almeno decente, però comunque non lo hanno nominato quindi il centro-destra ha il pallino ma non riesce a portare gli altri dalla sua parte 
almeno così dicono


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E perché? Casini democristiano, cattolico che per anni è stato nel cdx e nel pdl.. Alla fine è un nome che si fa dall'inizio proprio perché adatto a tutte le poltrone.. Se lo fanno sarà un presidente anonimo e istituzionale, ma cmq un nome politico e non tecnico


Per me infatti sarà un presidente tipo Ciampi. 

Penso che Casini sia un rospo ingoiato dal cdx, perchè Salvini farebbe la parte di colui che ha "ceduto" un pò, con Renzi vero vincitore ancora una volta.


----------



## Stex (26 Gennaio 2022)

come sono i seggi nel parlamento?
la dx quanti voti puo avere da compatto?


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Salvini: "Soluzione può essere vicina".*

*Di Maio: "Si trovi nome condiviso o si spacca la maggioranza".*


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì Macron e Putin hanno più potere rispetto ai rispettivi primi ministri, te ne accorgi anche dal fatto che capita vengano sostituiti i presidenti del Consiglio nel corso dei mandati e molti neanche sanno il loro nome


Be ovvio sono repubbliche presidenziali, noi siamo una repubblica parlamentare.. Che ormai forse è un modello superato visto quello a cui assistiamo da anni


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Casini sarebbe il primo presidente della repubblica ad aver posato nudo su una rivista (Eva 3000). Dettagli di curriculum  .


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "Lunga e cordiale telefonata tra Berlusconi e Salvini. Argomenti sono stati dossier politici e elezione presidente della repubblica".*


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> come sono i seggi nel parlamento?
> la dx quanti voti puo avere da compatto?


compresi i delegati regionali 451 seggi centro-destra, 414 centro-sinistra, Italia viva 42, Azione/+Europa 5

da domani ne servono 505


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Aspettiamo comunque. Si tratta di una spallata e, quindi, magari oggi ci saranno smentite e domani "pum!" si torna a farla.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*TGLA7: "C'è stata una parte della Lega, che non vorrebbe la spallata. Quella dei governatori. Da lì, c'è stata la virata verso un'altra direzione".*


----------



## smallball (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TGLA7: "C'è stata una parte della Lega, che non vorrebbe la spallata. Quella dei governatori. Da lì, c'è stata la virata verso un'altra direzione".*


Giorgetti Fedriga Zaia


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Labate a TGLA7: "Si va verso la fumata bianca. Si è deciso tutto dopo la telefonata di Berlusconi...Decisivo l'incontro tra poche ore.".*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Fratelli d'Italia, con una nota, si rivolge a Salvini ed insiste per un candidato della propria coalizione, visti i voti a Crosetto sopra le aspettative.*


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TGLA7: "C'è stata una parte della Lega, che non vorrebbe la spallata. Quella dei governatori. Da lì, c'è stata la virata verso un'altra direzione".*


il partito dei governatori governisti anche a Roma


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2022)

Casini sarebbe veramente uno dei presidenti delle Repubblica più inutili della storia.
Zero spessore istituzionale

Tanto vale metterci uno come Maurizio Lupi, democristiano uguale ma almeno non è mai andato a farsi eleggere dai compagni di Bologna


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Giorgetti, poche ore fa, intervistato dal Fatto ha bocciato Draghi: "Difficile che diventi presidente se nessuno vuole votarlo".*


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

ora ho visto che Repubblica è terrorizzata dallo spettro Casellati e riporta al tempo dell'ultimo governo Berlusconi


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Labate a TGLA7: "Si va verso la fumata bianca. Si è deciso tutto dopo la telefonata di Berlusconi...Decisivo l'incontro tra poche ore.".*


sembra che al San Raffaele sia un porto di mare, altro che visite ristrette per covid, con gente che sta andando al capezzale di Silvio.
non escludo che l'abbiano deciso in stanza

*Il presidente del Genoa Zangrillo: "Non rilascio dichiarazioni"*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Draghi superato da Biagio Izzo quindi. Che figuraccia per il king di Bruxelles...


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Lupi dalla Sardoni al TGLA7: "Ci sono due opzioni per il centrodestra, un opzione politica al punto da compromettere l'unità nazionale, oppure vedere un candidato che possa piacere a tutti. Domani potrebbe essere bruciato un nome, per poi arrivare all'unità venerdì".*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Lupi a TGLA7: "Lo scenario è chiarissimo, se Salvini è certo che con una maggioranza relativa si può eleggere un presidente di centrodestra, seguirà quella via. Ovviamente, ci saranno conseguenze politiche".*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "Casellati è il nome più forte del centrodestra".

Lupi: "Se la Casellati è il nome scelto dalla coalizione, lo voteremo e ci assumeremo le responsabilità".*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "Io vedo la situazione molto in alto mare. Il centrodestra ha comunque il boccino, e se un candidato non va, ne cerca un altro".*


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Io vedo la situazione molto in alto mare. Il centrodestra ha comunque il boccino, e se un candidato non va, ne cerca un altro".*


chiude con ottimismo Enrico mitraglietta


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Alla fine verrà fuori Casini.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Vabbè, penso si sia detto tutto stasera. Riporterò solo colpi di scena, se non io qualcun altro.

Previsioni?


----------



## Stex (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> compresi i delegati regionali 451 seggi centro-destra, 414 centro-sinistra, Italia viva 42, Azione/+Europa 5
> 
> da domani ne servono 505



nessuno arriva a 505...


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Cmq penso che anche da questa elezione emerge la totale inconsistenza politica dei 5 stalle oggi.. Praticamente non li ha contati nessuno, sta pesando più renzi col suo partitino...
La conferma che politici non ci si inventa


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, penso si sia detto tutto stasera. Riporterò solo colpi di scena, se non io qualcun altro.
> 
> Previsioni?



Casini.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cmq penso che anche da questa elezione emerge la totale inconsistenza politica dei 5 stalle oggi.. Praticamente non li ha contati nessuno, sta pesando più renzi col suo partitino...
> La conferma che politici non ci si inventa


Conte non se lo filano nemmeno i 5 stelle. Io spero che la spallata venga almeno tentata, la Casellati è istituzionale e magari qualche voto esterno può scappare, m5s o meno. Poi è donna e magari qualche femminista....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TGLA7: "C'è stata una parte della Lega, che non vorrebbe la spallata. Quella dei governatori. Da lì, c'è stata la virata verso un'altra direzione".*



Questi governatori stanno rompendo un pò troppo le balls.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Un pacco sospetto arrivato a casa di Beppe Grillo, a Sant'Ilario, ha fatto scattare l'allarme sicurezza.
Sul posto sono intervenuti le volanti della polizia, la digos e gli artificieri.*


Ansa

arrivano i pacchi ad orologeria...magari con un drago cinese...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> compresi i delegati regionali 451 seggi centro-destra, 414 centro-sinistra, Italia viva 42, Azione/+Europa 5
> 
> da domani ne servono 505



Quindi quella carogna di Renzi risulterà anche stavolta l'ago della bilancia..


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quindi quella carogna di Renzi risulterà anche stavolta l'ago della bilancia..



Renzi, che piaccia o meno, è uno dei pochi veri politici.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Un pacco sospetto arrivato a casa di Beppe Grillo, a Sant'Ilario, ha fatto scattare l'allarme sicurezza.
> Sul posto sono intervenuti le volanti della polizia, la digos e gli artificieri.*
> 
> 
> Ansa


A pensar male... 

Che bel clima che si sta avendo, stranamente poco dopo che Grillo ha telefonato a Mentana per ribadire che Conte non ha parlato di Quirinale, dicendo di fatto che deve rimanere a Palazzo Chigi.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A pensar male...
> 
> Che bel clima che si sta avendo, stranamente poco dopo che Grillo ha telefonato a Mentana per ribadire che Conte non ha parlato di Quirinale, dicendo di fatto che deve rimanere a Palazzo Chigi.


Draghi deve rimanere a Palazzo Chigi*.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Gennaio 2022)

Ma come si fa a proporre sta qui? L'unico motivo è perché è donna, è proprio palese. Preferisco Berlusconi tutta la vita


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Un pacco sospetto arrivato a casa di Beppe Grillo, a Sant'Ilario, ha fatto scattare l'allarme sicurezza.
> Sul posto sono intervenuti le volanti della polizia, la digos e gli artificieri.*
> 
> 
> ...


*Falso allarme: orecchiette ed ortaggi nel pacco.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Gennaio 2022)

Due settimane fa avevo previsto tra gli altri Casini tra quarta e sesta chiamata sulla base di quello che avevo sentito.
Se così fosse, vorrebbe dire che bene o male avevano deciso tutto già prima 

Comunque poco da dire, è un nome che non piace a nessuno, ma che non spaventa davvero nessuno.
E la corsa al Quirinale non la vince chi ha piu alleati, ma chi ha meno nemici.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Esclusiva del Foglio: Salvini avrebbe incontrato Sabino Cassese. Possibile candidatura a PDR*


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Esclusiva del Foglio: Salvini avrebbe incontrato Sabino Cassese. Possibile candidatura a PDR*


un decrepito costituzionalista di 86 anni passati che ha perso molti colpi negli anni e appoggia anche porcate di recente


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Gennaio 2022)

Azz,86 anni,forse si augurano di eleggere il nuovo PDR molto prima dei 7 anni previsti..


----------



## 7vinte (26 Gennaio 2022)

Ha 87 anni.
Era (e io non concordo) contro i dpcm di Conte


----------



## smallball (26 Gennaio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Esclusiva del Foglio: Salvini avrebbe incontrato Sabino Cassese. Possibile candidatura a PDR*


Avrebbe quasi 90 anni...a quel punto vado con Gianni Letta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

Molto bene il suo antagonismo contro il Conte 2, ma dovrei saperne un po' di più su questo Cassese prima di capire se è un buon nome.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2022)

Chiunque sia contro i dpcm è figura idonea alla presidenza della Repubblica.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Lega smentisce: "Nessun incontro"*


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Cassese ha 87 anni ed ha sostenuto prima il referendum Renzi e nel periodo di pandemia è stato spesso citato da Salvini per criticare le decisioni di Conte. Ha 87 anni, secondo me Salvini punta sul fatto che duri pochi anni e che nella prossima legislatura, dove probabilmente il centrodestra avrà la maggioranza, si riesca ad eleggere una figura più vicina al cdx.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

Cassese è favorevole al green pass, all'obbligo vaccinale, alle restrizioni specifiche per non vaccinati etc etc
non è certamente un anticonformista, il governo non verrebbe intaccato per niente
sicuramente potrebbe essere votato anche dal centro-sinistra, comunque hanno smentito


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Gennaio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Esclusiva del Foglio: Salvini avrebbe incontrato Sabino Cassese. Possibile candidatura a PDR*


Un altro rimbecillito, giorni fa parole gravi sul fatto che i non vaccinati secondo lui dovrebbero rimborsare parte delle cure ospedaliere. Io non la voglio sta mummia.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Fratelli d'Italia:

'Il risultato della candidatura di bandiera di Guido Crosetto - che raccoglie in aula il doppio dei voti di Fratelli d’Italia che lo proponeva - dimostra la potenziale attrattività che avrebbe un candidato unitario del centrodestra nell’attuale Parlamento *
Ragione per la quale ancora una volta, pienamente soddisfatti dell’unità con cui il centrodestra si sta muovendo in questa fase, FdI continua a ritenere imprescindibile una votazione compatta del centrodestra su un candidato della coalizione, come concordemente valutato nell’ultimo vertice.
*A Matteo Salvini il mandato di individuare, attraverso le sue molteplici interlocuzioni, il candidato più attrattivo tra quelli presentati ieri*"


infatti sarebbe interessante sapere di chi siano i voti di Crosetto fuori da FdI
fossero fuori dal centro-destra sarebbero più che sufficienti a superare 505 con un altro candidato comune


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Salvini: "Abbiamo fatto nomi di altissimo profilo e ne faremo ancora nei prossimi giorni...Cosa voterò domani? Ne parlerò con i miei 200 elettori. Abbiate il telefono acceso sarà una notte di lavoro. Casini, Draghi da escludere? Io non escludo nessuno. Draghi meglio da regista, visto l'aumento delle bollette e la situazione in Ucraina. Cassese? Mai parlato di 'conigli'".*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Abbiamo fatto nomi di altissimo profilo e ne faremo ancora nei prossimi giorni...Cosa voterò domani? Ne parlerò con i miei 200 elettori. Abbiate il telefono acceso sarà una notte di lavoro. Casini, Draghi da escludere? Io non escludo nessuno. Draghi meglio da regista, visto l'aumento delle bollette e la situazione in Ucraina. Cassese? Mai parlato di 'conigli'".*


Ma Draghi, se alla fine veramente non lo eleggono (ho i miei dubbi), veramente si rimette al suo posto dopo che tutti a parole lo hanno bocciato come fosse un signor nessuno?


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Salvini vuole fare con Cassese la stessa strategia (andata a male) con Bernardo a Milano. Candidato a destra, ma nazi-green pass, nazi-vax ecc. nella speranza di attirare la sinistra.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Ahahaahah, ma scherziamo? Questo è Cassese.


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Gennaio 2022)

Io dal primo giorno sono sicuro del Mattarella Bis. Se in Italia si potesse scommettere l'avrei fatto.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Un pacco sospetto arrivato a casa di Beppe Grillo, a Sant'Ilario, ha fatto scattare l'allarme sicurezza.
> Sul posto sono intervenuti le volanti della polizia, la digos e gli artificieri.*
> 
> 
> ...


hanno risolto..c'era dentro la coerenza..dicono l'abbia smarrita da tempo

anche se alcuni dicono non l'abbia mai avuta...chissà


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Conte: "Serve una soluzione che possa raccogliere un ampio consenso, ci stiamo lavorando".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

Vedo adesso su La7, Conte si porta ancora dietro l'eunuco


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Conte: "Casellati? È la seconda carica dello stato, come si può strumentalizzarla per una prova di forza?".*


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Molto bene il suo antagonismo contro il Conte 2, ma dovrei saperne un po' di più su questo Cassese prima di capire se è un buon nome.


Amicone di Napolitano. Basta o serve altro?


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Conte: "Casellati? È la seconda carica dello stato, come si può strumentalizzarla per una prova di forza?".*


Conte molto ambiguo qui. Non è stato un no totale, ha fatto capire, come dice Mentana, che non gli è piaciuto il modo con cui è stata proposta. Ovviamente, non può dire direttamente "no non la vogliamo", è pur sempre la presidente del senato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Amicone di Napolitano. Basta o serve altro?



No no è sufficiente, basta così


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

Porro sta dando una lettura interessante ai voti di Crosetto dalla Palombelli
in effetti i rapporti parlamentari possono andare oltre il partito, una persona equilibrata può essere stimata anche da chi è contro quel partito.

e mi è venuta in mente un'intervista di Casini, in parlamento dal 1983, di qualche mese fa in cui disse una cosa tipo "Non mi candido, ma mi creda che prenderei i voti pure dai banchi vuoti"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Corriere della Sera: "Vertice a 3 tra Letta, Salvini e Conte questa sera. Il nome che uscirà sarà votato nella quarta votazione."*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "Probabile che nel vertice esca fuori il nome di Pierferdinando Casini".*


----------



## smallball (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Probabile che nel vertice esca fuori il nome di Pierferdinando Casini".*


Sarebbe la sconfitta di Draghi


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Biagio Izzo non mi piace per niente, ma se è per non permettere a Draghi il quirinale, benvenga. Una bella umiliazione per il banchiere, che doveva unire la nazione e vincere già al primo scrutinio  .


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*TGLA7: Se Salvini appoggia Casini, spacca la coalizione di centrodestra. Meloni contraria al candidato centrista.*


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Probabile che nel vertice esca fuori il nome di Pierferdinando Casini".*



Un inutile pupazzo, buono per tutte le stagioni.


----------



## Mika (26 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Un inutile pupazzo, buono per tutte le stagioni.


Come tutti i PdR degli ultimi 20 anni no?


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Draghi ne esce malissimo a livello di immagine, una figuraccia. Ed io godo. Il "messia" doveva essere il più amato dagli italiani ed essere votato senza fronzoli, invece è stato schifato da tutti, popolo e palazzo che preferisce votare una nullità come Casini.

Poi le conferenze stampa dove disse indirettamente di farsi votare, le trattative disperate con la maggioranza per racimolare voti (mai successo da parte di un pdr prima di essere eletto) sono state il colpo di grazia. Perfino i media venduti lo hanno fatto notare. Come dico sempre però, questo è un disegno che parte da lontano e Renzi facendolo mettere al governo in questa situazione lo ha voluto palesemente bruciare. Il vincitore è ancora lui, incredibile.

Oggi è stato persino scaricato da Giorgetti, come una nullità qualsiasi. Chissà come reagirà a tutto ciò. Intanto, mi preparo a festeggiare come la ragazza in questo video. Chissà se si sentiva peggio in quel momento, o domani se veramente si deciderà il pdr  .





In ogni caso, il governo peggiore di sempre non poteva essere "premiato" in modo diverso. Ci fosse stato uno di destra inviso ai media, lo avrebbero accusato di essere il nuovo Mussolini come minimo.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*L'insegnante di filosofia Rosi Braidotti a Otto e Mezzo boccia Casini: *_*"Non è conosciuto all'estero, è un conservatore e un reazionario. Non dimenticherò le sue posizioni contro i matrimoni omosessuali".*_


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

Dovunque si casca a questo punto si casca male.

Casini incommentabile, uno dei peggiori trasformisti della scena politica, democristiano falso e ipocrita.
Salvini un pagliaccio incredibile, non solo dopo le sue posizioni di forza fake fa passare il "metodo PD" (cioé quello dell'incontro a tre), fa anche passare un candidato PD. Perché Casini attualmente è tesserato PD (anche se non convintamente, è uno che vende il deretano a chiunque).

A questo punto la Meloni farebbe benissimo a spaccare la coalizione di centrodestra.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *L'insegnante di filosofia Rosi Braidotti a Otto e Mezzo boccia Casini: *_*"Non è conosciuto all'estero, è un conservatore e un reazionario. Non dimenticherò le sue posizioni contro i matrimoni omosessuali".*_



Sicurissimo che ha preso posizione anche a favore.
Non ha un pensiero proprio, è un trasformista.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sicurissimo che ne ha fatte anche alcune a favore.
> *Non ha un pensiero proprio, è un trasformista.*



E' di scuola democristiana, può farcela.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

*M5S: "Se PD e Salvini votano Casini, i Cinque Stelle escono dal governo."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *M5S: "Se PD e Salvini votano Casini, i Cinque Stelle escono dal governo."*



Ma guarda te se devo appoggiare i grullini.

Inciucio PD-Salvini disgustoso.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *M5S: "Se PD e Salvini votano Casini, i Cinque Stelle escono dal governo."*


addirittura, non sono usciti per una sequela di porcate compreso da Bruxelles che assicurano "tutto ok per il Mes all'Italia"


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *M5S: "Se PD e Salvini votano Casini, *_*i Cinque Stelle escono dal governo."*_



I Cinque Stelle sono ormai agli ultimi fuochi.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sicurissimo che ha preso posizione anche a favore.
> Non ha un pensiero proprio, è un trasformista.


Nono, si disse contrario anche quando si è candidato col pd


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Nono, si disse contrario anche quando si è candidato col pd



Non era comunque a favore della legge Zan? Ricordo in qualche trasmissione che si espresse a favore.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Biagio Izzo non mi piace per niente, ma se è per non permettere a Draghi il quirinale, benvenga. Una bella umiliazione per il banchiere, che doveva unire la nazione e vincere già al primo scrutinio  .



E' la stessa cosa, Fabri.
E' una sconfitta per i media, ma Draghi si fa due risate.

Draghi resta al suo posto e Casini è un appecorato.

Almeno che venga giù il goveno, a questo punto. Ma è inutile sperare nei grullini.


----------



## Raryof (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Draghi ne esce malissimo a livello di immagine, una figuraccia. Ed io godo. Il "messia" doveva essere il più amato dagli italiani ed essere votato senza fronzoli, invece è stato schifato da tutti, popolo e palazzo che preferisce votare una nullità come Casini.
> 
> Poi le conferenze stampa dove disse indirettamente di farsi votare, le trattative disperate con la maggioranza per racimolare voti (mai successo da parte di un pdr prima di essere eletto) sono state il colpo di grazia. Perfino i media venduti lo hanno fatto notare. Come dico sempre però, questo è un disegno che parte da lontano e Renzi facendolo mettere al governo in questa situazione lo ha voluto palesemente bruciare. Il vincitore è ancora lui, incredibile.
> 
> ...


Vediamo come finisce, di sicuro il tuo ragionamento è corretto, Draghi è un settantenne apatico e servo dei poteri forti, un vile banchiere, uno di quelli che fanno o hanno fatto gli italiani superiori dal di fuori e che conoscono bene la bassezza sia politica sia del nostro sistema paese dove i cittadini pur di sopravvivere si farebbero andare bene ogni cosa, così come i politici strapagati e circoni.
Draghi si è preso l'incarico solo per arrivare al colle, come se avesse dovuto mettersi in mostra e far vedere il rigore vero della figura istituzionale "europea", l'uomo duro, severo, capace di giocare con la politichetta italiana e di rendere questo paese una latrina dove poter fare la qualsiasi, chi meglio di lui in pandemia? chi meglio di lui per imporre una finta digitalizzazione controllante?
L'unica cosa che forse non ha calcolato è stata una, perché andare al colle se il popolo non ha la minima fiducia in te o nelle istituzioni? perché i partiti politici avrebbero dovuto farsi bypassare e farsi dettare ancora una volta l'agenda politica interna da parte di uno che è sempre stato un esterno e servo di poteri forti che hanno danneggiato e ridotto a latrina a cielo aperto questo paese?
Serviva un nome centrista, neutrale, un giurista della costituzione, qualcuno che assieme al centrodestra potesse garantire l'uscita dalla pandemia e da tutte queste misure cervellotiche e stupide che ci portiamo appresso da mesi, serviva che Draghi saltasse e venisse dato in pasto alla gente, può anche rimanere ma poi ci saranno le elezioni, se Draghi finisse al colle salterebbe il governo e soprattutto la Lega andrebbe incontro al tracollo, il centrodestra deve togliere Draghi dalle palle e portarlo a dimettersi, non possono permettersi di andare in pasto agli italiani con uno così al colle, uno che ha 0 fiducia da parte degli italiani, dove ci sono 7 mln di persone che sarebbero pronte a votare dei sassi pur di dare contro a chi metterà quel banchiere rinsecchito al colle, 7 mln di persone, il partito più grande d'Italia.
Spero solo che Draghi salti davvero, in quel caso dovremo ringraziare chi lo ha messo lì e lo ha bruciato, stanandolo, perché un PdR non amato verrebbe odiato 7 anni o preso di mira continuamente attraverso i partiti, dal momento che non c'è un'unione di intenti tra i partiti e l'uomo forte di Bruxelles non c'è stabilità, il suo nome non ha senso.
Se vogliono salvare un briciolo di dignità devono agire ora.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' la stessa cosa, Fabri.
> E' una sconfitta per i media, ma Draghi si fa due risate.
> 
> Draghi resta al suo posto e Casini è un appecorato.
> ...



A testimonianza di quello che dico, ieri qualcuno ben informato disse che in caso di Draghi al Quirinale, il candidato favorito per sostituirlo come premier sarebbe stato Casini.

Fate voi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Repubblica: Nella coalizione di centrodestra centristi e Forza italia favorevoli a Casini. Manca l'ok della Lega. Meloni dà mandato a Salvini di trattare.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Nella coalizione di centrodestra centristi e Forza italia favorevoli a Casini. Manca l'ok della Lega. Meloni dà mandato a Salvini di trattare.*



Non governeranno MAI. Perderanno anche le prossime elezioni, ora ne ho la certezza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Centrodestra rinvia vertice.
Lega e Meloni frenano su Casini.

I CInque Stelle smentiscono uscita dal governo in caso di elezione Casini.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Centrodestra rinvia vertice.
> Lega e Meloni frenano su Casini.
> 
> I CInque Stelle smentiscono uscita dal governo in caso di elezione Casini.*



Ahahahahahhaahahaha inutile commentare, cambiano tutti idea dopo dieci secondi


----------



## smallball (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Centrodestra rinvia vertice.
> Lega e Meloni frenano su Casini.
> 
> I CInque Stelle smentiscono uscita dal governo in caso di elezione Casini.*


Pare che il vertice si terrà domani mattina


----------



## 7vinte (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non era comunque a favore della legge Zan? Ricordo in qualche trasmissione che si espresse a favore.


Non so, non si esprime da molto, forse si preserva per il colle


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Letta: "E' tutto in aria, non per colpa nostra. Domani potremmo votare scheda bianca."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Letta: "E' tutto in aria, non per colpa nostra. Domani potremmo votare scheda bianca."*



Direi Casini segato.


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Direi Casini segato.


dipende tutto dal incontro salvini-letta-renzi-conte che c'è tra poco


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' la stessa cosa, Fabri.
> E' una sconfitta per i media, ma *Draghi si fa due risate.*
> 
> Draghi resta al suo posto e Casini è un appecorato.
> ...


Draghi ha accettato il governo, perchè gli hanno promesso la presidenza della repubblica. Ma voi siete sicuri che accetti di governare se eleggono un altro al posto suo? Per me o pretenderà pieni poteri e ministri tecnici tipo Monti, oppure andrà via lasciando fare alla Cartabia. Continuando a governare, può solo farsi del male.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Gennaio 2022)

Ma come si può pensare a Casini PDR ?
Piuttosto votino tutti Signorini.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Gennaio 2022)

Io continuo a pensare che il "vero" candidato di Salvini sia Giulio Tremonti.
Il resto è fuffa per i giornali.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

La Meloni fa bene ad insistere da una parte, ma dall'altra non vorrei che si andasse allo stallo tanto voluto da Draghi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Gennaio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Io continuo a pensare che il "vero" candidato di Salvini sia Giulio Tremonti.
> Il resto è fuffa per i giornali.



Tremonti non credo troverebbe voti al di fuori della coalizione di cdx


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> dipende tutto dal incontro salvini-letta-renzi-conte che c'è tra poco



E' saltato tutto.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tremonti non credo troverebbe voti al di fuori della coalizione di cdx


Fraccaro era pronto a votarlo tra i grillini. Non penso sia l'unico, a pelle. Poi dimenticate sempre quelli di "Alternativa".


----------



## smallball (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' saltato tutto.


Pare che venerdì il PD voterà un suo candidato


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Letta: "E' tutto in aria, non per colpa nostra. Domani potremmo votare scheda bianca."*


Che cialtroni bugiardi..


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Giletti: "Una fonte mi dice che nella riunione del PD si è deciso che si voterà definitivamente venerdì".*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Gennaio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Io continuo a pensare che il "vero" candidato di Salvini sia Giulio Tremonti.
> Il resto è fuffa per i giornali.



A me neanche dispiacerebbe, è sempre stato perculato in maniera assurda, ma è non è così pirla come si pensa e come è stato ritratto. E non mi pare così supino alle istituzioni europee come altri. Paga anche molto il fatto della sua voce del menga e la non presenza scenica, malus importante in un mondo in cui conta sempre più apparenza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Centrodestra rinvia vertice.
> Lega e Meloni frenano su Casini.
> 
> I CInque Stelle smentiscono uscita dal governo in caso di elezione Casini.*


I 5 stelle non uscirebbero dal governo manco se eleggessero Kim jong-un


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Gennaio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Io continuo a pensare che il "vero" candidato di Salvini sia Giulio Tremonti.
> Il resto è fuffa per i giornali.


tremonti prenderebbe voti solo da lega e fdi, da altri no in quanto troppo poco europeista


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Fraccaro era pronto a votarlo tra i grillini. Non penso sia l'unico, a pelle. Poi dimenticate sempre quelli di "Alternativa".



Eh,i grillini...ma quanti grillini ? 5 ? 10 ? 15 ?
Tra l'altro molti grillini sono andati contro Fraccaro


----------



## emamilan99 (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Fraccaro era pronto a votarlo tra i grillini. Non penso sia l'unico, a pelle. Poi dimenticate sempre quelli di "Alternativa".


si diceva che l'altro ieri ci fossero stati contatti tra alternativa e cdx, ma poi non si è più saputo nulla.. non so che nome potrebbe andar bene ad entrambi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Pare che venerdì il PD voterà un suo candidato



Che è quello che vogliono dall'inizio, nel caso non l'avesse spuntata Draghi.
Sono secoli che governano dopo elezioni che non vincono, vogliono avere il loro presidente anche questa volta che non hanno i numeri.

Perlomeno se votano un loro candidato viene gettata la maschera dell'ipocrisia.


----------



## ignaxio (26 Gennaio 2022)

Titolo del giornale: “Casini all’italiana”


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Eh,i grillini...ma quanti grillini ? 5 ? 10 ? 15 ?
> Tra l'altro molti grillini sono andati contro Fraccaro


I grillini votano in massa il pdr che gli assicura le poltrone.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Luca Telese da Giletti su Cassese: "Ma magari Cassese".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

Ahahahah Giletti con la talpa all'interno del vertice PD che spoilera in diretta!


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Giletti: "Il vertice PD è ancora in corso. Non si è fatto il nome di Draghi, ma Casini e Mattarella. Applausi a Berlusconi di pronta guarigione. Letta ha detto 'Non piacerà a tutti', ma lo voteremo".*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giletti: "Il vertice PD è ancora in corso. Non si è fatto il nome di Draghi, ma Casini e Mattarella. Applausi a Berlusconi di pronta guarigione. Letta ha detto 'Non piacerà a tutti', ma lo voteremo".*


Casini? Per "non piacerà a tutti" intenderà lui, forse perchè è contro le unioni civili.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Santanchè (FDI) a Non è l'arena: "Non può decidere il PD il presidente".*


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Luca Telese da Giletti su Cassese: "Ma magari Cassese".*


Avrà già il pannolone, a fine mandato lo seppelliscono direttamente all'altare della patria..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Casini? Per "non piacerà a tutti" intenderà lui, forse perchè è contro le unioni civili.



Lega e Meloni prima della riunione del CDX hanno detto no a Casini, ragion per cui è stato rinviato a domani il vertice.

La solita arroganza di Letta che trolla gli avversari.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lega e Meloni prima della riunione del CDX hanno detto no a Casini, ragion per cui è stato rinviato a domani il vertice.
> 
> La solita arroganza di Letta che trolla gli avversari.


E se fosse Berlusconi  .


----------



## smallball (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E se fosse Berlusconi  .


Come avevi predetto


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2022)

A Letta, da bravo esponente di salottini, interessa solo mettersi una spilla al petto "abbiamo evitato un presidente di destra". Salvini se ne freghi del governo, il PD non è indispensabile per questa elezione, domani si voti in massa la casellati e come va va


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

Il Berlusca alla quarta o quinta votazione sarebbe l'ennesima profezia di Milanworld 

Però ragazzi, mi sa che stavolta non è messo bene... infezione diffusa alle vie urinarie, a quell'età non è una passeggiata anche per un cyborg...


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Come avevi predetto


Sinceramente non penso, però ci spero perchè detto dal PD farebbe ridere. Berlusconi si è ritirato, a patto che rimanga il veto su Draghi. Lui vuole vendicarsi del "colpo di stato" del 2011. Se un possibile stallo riporterà in corsa il banchiere, il cavaliere si rifarà vivo per la battaglia finale. Sarebbe epico, tipo quei picchiaduro dove combatti il boss finale ahahahah.


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Berlusca alla quarta o quinta votazione sarebbe l'ennesima profezia di Milanworld
> 
> Però ragazzi, mi sa che stavolta non è messo bene... infezione diffusa alle vie urinarie, a quell'età non è una passeggiata anche per un cyborg...



Ma sarà vero?

In genere, in momenti per lui "delicati" (dai processi alle elezioni) la soluzione è sempre il ricovero dal "presidente" del Genoa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> A Letta, da bravo esponente di salottini, interessa solo mettersi una spilla al petto "abbiamo evitato un presidente di destra". Salvini se ne freghi del governo, il PD non è indispensabile per questa elezione, domani si voti in massa la casellati e come va va



Ma infatti. E se va male la Casellati, dopo provi Tremonti, Frattini o altri...

Sottostare ai capricci del PD è deprimente, Salvini come al solito è un pessimo stratega e si fida dei consigli perfidi del marito della sua compagna.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il Berlusca alla quarta o quinta votazione sarebbe l'ennesima profezia di Milanworld
> 
> Però ragazzi, mi sa che stavolta non è messo bene... infezione diffusa alle vie urinarie, a quell'età non è una passeggiata anche per un cyborg...


ma non ha il birillo di gomma con la pompetta?


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma infatti. E se va male la Casellati, dopo provi Tremonti, Frattini o altri...
> 
> Sottostare ai capricci del PD è deprimente, Salvini come al solito è un pessimo stratega e si fida dei consigli perfidi del marito della sua compagna.


Secondo me qui più che Verdini saranno veramente i governatori leghisti a rompere le balls, visto che hanno a cuore il governo Draghi e odiano anche il fatto che Salvini possa tornare a governare con i soli grillini, infatti gente come Zaia ha esultato quando il governo gialloverde è caduto per il fatto dell'autonomia che Conte gli ha impedito. A Verdini interessa solo che Salvini risulti il kingmaker, a quanto pare, poi magari è come dici tu.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma infatti. E se va male la Casellati, dopo provi Tremonti, Frattini o altri...
> 
> Sottostare ai capricci del PD è deprimente, Salvini come al solito è un pessimo stratega e si fida dei consigli perfidi del *marito* della sua compagna.



Padre.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Letta: "Il centrodestra dice no a tutte le nostre proposte: Mattarella, Draghi, Amato, Casini, Cartabia, Riccardi.

Dobbiamo preservare Draghi in tutti i modi."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Padre.



Ahahha lapsus, ho già fatto Salvini cornuto


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahahha lapsus, ho già fatto Salvini cornuto



Magari lo è, chissà


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Letta ai suoi del PD: "Domani scheda bianca, se ci sono novità vi convoco prima delle 11".*


----------



## babsodiolinter (26 Gennaio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Attenzione al Cavaliere.
> 
> Comunque Renzi col suo 2% fa veramente scompisciare.


Questo qui con 30 voti (oramai neanche più i familiari lo votano) tiene per le 0_0 un paese da 4 anni,senza contare che ha fatto cadere il governo per 3 volte,danni che ci porteremo dietro per 2 generazioni..
E stà ancora lì a dettare le regole..
Un genio del male altroché.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Questo qui con 30 voti (oramai neanche più i familiari lo votano) tiene per le 0_0 un paese da 4 anni,senza contare che ha fatto cadere il governo per 3 volte,danni che ci porteremo dietro per 2 generazioni..
> E stà ancora lì a dettare le regole..
> *Un genio del male altroché.*



Approfitta semplicemente del dilettantismo degli altri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

*Corriere: "Vertice centrodestra rinviato a domani perché Tajani è andato a trovare Berlusconi al San Raffaele.
Berlusconi sarà dimesso domani dall'ospedale."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: "Vertice centrodestra rinviato a domani perché Tajani è andato a trovare Berlusconi al San Raffaele.
> Berlusconi sarà dimesso domani dall'ospedale."*



Occhioooooooooo ahahahahahahh


----------



## fabri47 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: "Vertice centrodestra rinviato a domani perché Tajani è andato a trovare Berlusconi al San Raffaele.
> Berlusconi sarà dimesso domani dall'ospedale."*


Is coming back!!!  

Dopo una faida che dura dal lontano 2011, venerdì in pay per view l'ultimo brescidente eletto Silvio Berlusconi vs il banchiere Mario Draghi, last man standing match for the Italian Quirinale Championship  . D


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Letta: "Il centrodestra dice no a tutte le nostre proposte: Mattarella, Draghi, Amato, Casini, Cartabia, Riccardi.
> 
> Dobbiamo preservare Draghi in tutti i modi."*


Da bravi servi ! che degrado!
strano che non nominano il salvatore Monti


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Is coming back!!!
> 
> Dopo una faida che dura dal lontano 2011, venerdì in pay per view l'ultimo brescidente eletto Silvio Berlusconi vs il banchiere Mario Draghi, last man standing match for the Italian Quirinale Championship  . D



Berlusconi non verrà eletto e non verrà eletto nemmeno Draghi.


----------



## Giofa (26 Gennaio 2022)

Mamma mia che degrado. Il problema grande è che le forze di governo non sono quelle di coalizione. Numeri alla mano però se dovesse essere eletto un PdR scelto dal PD la colpa sarà del cdx, non dei cattivoni che vogliono decidere tutto loro. Se fosse scelto da Renzi peggio pure. Salvini deve scegliere se mantenere l'alleanza con la Meloni o far saltare il governo, credo che qualsiasi cosa accadrà lui ne uscirà con le ossa rotte, motivo per cui Giorgetti mantiene un profilo più basso del solito


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Occhioooooooooo ahahahahahahh


uscirà ringiovanito, come sempre

vi ricordate quando è uscito dopo aver preso il covid con una carica virale mai vista secondo i medici ?
sembrava messo meglio di quando entrò in ospedale


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> uscirà ringiovanito, come sempre
> 
> vi ricordate quando è uscito dopo aver preso il covid con una carica virale mai vista secondo i medici ?
> sembrava messo meglio di quando entrò in ospedale



Domanda : ma subirà anche una trasformazione facciale ?
Perchè dopo il Silvio cinese mi piacerebbe osservare anche un'altra trasformazione,magari un Silvietto made in India


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Domanda : ma subirà anche una trasformazione facciale ?*
> Perchè dopo il Silvio cinese mi piacerebbe osservare anche un'altra trasformazione,magari un Silvietto made in India



Tornerà ringiovanito di 20 anni.


----------



## babsodiolinter (26 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Approfitta semplicemente del dilettantismo degli altri.


O semplicemente del marcio più profondo di questo paese....
Da come ho visto in questi anni la politica "onesta" risulta dilettante,per cui l'unica soluzione è il "furbo competente" meno furbo...
Solo in un paese "marcio " nelle viscere un renzi la può far da padrone,lui è chi lo manovra.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> O semplicemente del marcio più profondo di questo paese....
> Da come ho visto in questi anni la politica "onesta" risulta dilettante,per cui l'unica soluzione è il "furbo competente" meno furbo...
> Solo in un paese "marcio " nelle viscere un renzi la può far da padrone,lui è chi lo manovra.



Politici non ci si improvvisa. E' ovvio che in certi ambienti Renzi primeggi.


----------



## Andris (27 Gennaio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> O semplicemente del marcio più profondo di questo paese....
> Da come ho visto in questi anni la politica "onesta" risulta dilettante,per cui l'unica soluzione è il "furbo competente" meno furbo...
> Solo in un paese "marcio " nelle viscere un renzi la può far da padrone,lui è chi lo manovra.


un partito ha il capo in ospedale, un altro è fuori dal governo, un altro non ha il consenso intero del suo gruppo, un altro ha varie correnti interne come sempre, un altro non esiste fuori da Speranza.
i protagonisti evidenti sono i due Matteo


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> un partito ha il capo in ospedale, un altro è fuori dal governo, un altro non ha il consenso intero del suo gruppo, un altro ha varie correnti interne come sempre, un altro non esiste fuori da Speranza.
> i protagonisti evidenti sono i due Matteo



Casini prende quota.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Gennaio 2022)

Il candidato di cdx per me è ancora silvio berlusconi... occhio al coup de theatre.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Letta: "Il centrodestra dice no a tutte le nostre proposte: Mattarella, Draghi, Amato, Casini, Cartabia, Riccardi.
> 
> Dobbiamo preservare Draghi in tutti i modi."*


Uno legge questi nomi e si chiede: ma a proporre certi nomi è un partito di sinistra o la DC?
Pure Ricciardi sono riusciti a tirar fuori mamma mia


----------



## smallball (27 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il candidato di cdx per me è ancora silvio berlusconi... occhio al coup de theatre.


Il ritorno di Silvio


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Strano che il PD non accetti una donna...



Al PD piacciono le donne con la proboscide


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Domanda : ma subirà anche una trasformazione facciale ?
> Perchè dopo il Silvio cinese mi piacerebbe osservare anche un'altra trasformazione,magari un Silvietto made in India


Gli stanno già rifacendo l'asfalto in testa


----------



## bmb (27 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il candidato di cdx per me è ancora silvio berlusconi... occhio al coup de theatre.


Verso martedì e mercoledì farà una diretta streaming da Arcore annunciando l'atterraggio.


----------



## Stex (27 Gennaio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Uno legge questi nomi e si chiede: ma a proporre certi nomi è un partito di sinistra o la DC?
> Pure Ricciardi sono riusciti a tirar fuori mamma mia


bhe riccardi come pilota di f1 non e male


----------

